# Cool TV ad's.



## sloweye (Jan 28, 2009)

Thought with the world being a big old place it might be fun to show off cool tv ad's here, kinda like Tarent on TV for the chrons.

I'll start with this one i just caught on telly.

YouTube - Cadburys Dairy Milk Advert - Moving Eyebrows


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 28, 2009)

Ah, I was thinking of that one when I saw the title of the thread. I saw it on tv the other day and was so bemused. But it certainly gets people talking about it!

Love this one, it's amazing:


----------



## sloweye (Jan 28, 2009)

I like that one too, so cool, and i love the sugar hill gang soundtarck
( YouTube - Sugarhill Gang - Rapper's Delight )



Another good on from the 80's
YouTube - UK TV Ad 80's Terry's Chocolate Orange

and i have no idea why the banned this one 
YouTube - banned 7-up commercial


----------



## Tillane (Jan 28, 2009)

I do know why this one was banned.  And no, she's _not _saying what you think she is...


----------



## The Ace (Jan 28, 2009)

And, of course my all-time favourite ad for my favourite tipple;   


YouTube - Irn Bru Advert: Crazy Yanks


----------



## sloweye (Jan 28, 2009)

Thats a good one Ace, i like the ending

Short, but i like it
YouTube - National Express: Edinburgh Bagpipes

Oh and this little oddity
YouTube - Bring On The Trumpets - The Natural Confectionery Company


----------



## Tillane (Jan 28, 2009)

A nice simple one from Guinness (well, who else...)






And a truly odd one, which I suspect may* just *appeal to Hoopy...


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## sloweye (Jan 29, 2009)

One for Ace.
YouTube - Irn-Bru - If...

and another (i near wet myself first time i saw this one)
YouTube - Irn-Bru Goth Holiday

And one for the road
YouTube - Irn Bru Advert: Shipyard Boy

Oh, and how can this one be overlooked Ace eh
YouTube - Irn Bru 32


----------



## sloweye (Feb 13, 2009)

I've just seen this on tV for the first time, brilliant


YouTube - Mitsubishi's new birds and bees commercial


----------



## mosaix (Feb 13, 2009)

Probably the best Carling AD ever.....

YouTube - Carling Black Label - Western Spoof 3 Adverts - UK Advert


----------

